# hid in h1, h4, etc.



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

anyone with the SEPTEMBER issue of TURBO turn to page 67 please 
there is an ad for "the X-vision H.I.D. system in 6500k, 5600k, &12000K"
it says application: H1, H3, H4, H7, H11, 9004, 9005, 9006, etc.
available applications for 12000k: h1, h4, h7, 9004, etc.

now for the questions
*are these gonna be efficient with out housings made for h.i.d's? 
if so, im sure its been asked but i'll ask again...
*the oems are 9004 right?
*the halo projectors are h1 and h4 for hi and low beam right?
*what are the crystal clears?
im stupid so don't hate 

should i try the 12000k's? i've heard the projectors are H3 and (?)
so 12000's would be out of the question.
do you put h.i.d.'s in the low-beam too or are those too much?
i want blinding power, i swear i almost hit a dear every night driving home. god i hate those things


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

12000k is merely a super duper purple. it will be almost the same brightness as halogen, If you are looking for blinding power, get the 5600kit.. it will be the whiteist, and be the brightest.. the higher ####K you go, the lower the lumen count.. IE 5600=3000?.. 12000=2100... Halogen stock bulbs are 1000.. i forgot the exact lumen count.. but.. you get the idea.. the brightest HID you can get, where lumens, and kelvins match, are 4300K hid.

Projectors use H3 and H1 bulbs, so you would want H3 low beams.. the H1 highs are up to you, if you want to waste 400$... in my opinion. its not needed.

Stock bulbs are 9004

placing HID in a non hid housing to a degree.. will screw up the light pattern due to the filiment.. in H4 (ie-mine) the filiment is vertical along with the bulb, while in 9004, and H3 applications, the filiment is vertical along with a horizontal bulb. the HID filiment is always, ALWays going to be horizontal/horizontal. although, i have seen bulbs that have been made SPACIFICALLY for H3 series.. somewhere around..400 bucks per bulb without ballast.. 

crystal clears are just headlights that are clear, with diamond cut back housings, and use H4 headlight bulbs.. i have mine with hid... if you want movies/pic's. ill PM you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1. last time I heard, the sale of aftermarket HID has been illegal for almost a month now, I don't know how they can still sell them.

2. Never heard of the company, it could be crap.

3. 12000k, not only sounds like trash, it sounds so foney. anything over 7000k is a waste, but 12000K???? how the hell did they come up with 12000K?!?!?! real 12000K would have more UV light than white light. 12000K is the shit they put in tanning beds, not on cars. Companies like this (underground companies like X-vision and such) just raise the number and tint the glass a little more so they can write 12000K on the box and sell more to ricers. No one in their right mind would buy a REAL 12000K bulb, Riicer idiots don't have a clue what the "K" value means, they think that higher= better and brighter. Lemme tell you something, Actual sunlight is around 5450K I believe, this means that the optimal HID light is around 5300K-6000K.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i have 5200 in mine.. and mine is sunlight.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

also noted.. there is no H11 bulb..


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

yeah i saw the same ad, went to their site and couldn't understand how they can sell hid kits
too bad they don't make projectors like these for the b14


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

woah now those are nice


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *woah now those are Rice *


red and any other color besides halogen white, and orange arent allowed in the front of vehicles.. now.. lets make those rings into tail lights.. and lets get creative.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

they still look better then the b14 halos


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

400$ per bulb? ha forget it!!! projectors look pretty ill but i think crystal clears would be best for me.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh,
Those 'halos' don't fit in B14 headlamp housings. I tried. The ring will fit, but the mechanism to light it up won't.
Conversion kits, in a HID projector squieak by the law since its in an appropriate housing. I have an H7 projector for sale if anyone wants it. From a 5 series. Has the cutoff and everything.

Seth


----------

